
File system replacement algorithms (2006) - luu
http://www.cofault.com/2006/10/file-system-replacement-algorithms.html
======
userbinator
File system _cache_ replacement algorithms. That one word made me think it
would be something more like migrating to a different filesystem in realtime,
which is also an interesting but probably less explored topic.

The second part of the article is where all the interesting results are:

[http://www.cofault.com/2006/10/previous-
item.html](http://www.cofault.com/2006/10/previous-item.html)

Spoiler: the differences are quite small.

~~~
NovaX
I recently did an analysis of caching algorithms and the difference can be
quite large. Approaches that only use the current working set are very
similar, but those that take advantage of historic data can make more
intelligent choices.

[https://github.com/ben-
manes/caffeine/wiki/Efficiency](https://github.com/ben-
manes/caffeine/wiki/Efficiency)

------
jonstewart
Doesn't Linux use CLOCK PRO these days?

